# Question on preference points?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

What happens if you put in for muzzleloader deer for 3 yrs and forget to put in on the fouth year?Do you lose all your preference points or do you still have three,or two or none?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

The new regs say that you can forget one year and still keep your points. Just don't forget twice!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Hunter. :beer:


----------

